# How to rewatch a program? - keep/delete loop



## jhu (Dec 10, 2020)

We bought an Edge for my older parents when their former TIVO died. 

We are having difficulty finding how to rewatch a program that has already gotten to the end. We will go to a program that they already watched and it will ask the "keep recording/delete" question. Even when we choose "keep", it returns to that same question each time we enter.

On the old TIVO, there was an option to "Resume from the Beginning" that would avoid this problem - I can't seem to find it?

Also - how can I end a program from playing? If we back up a menu, it continues. So far, I've been pausing and then choosing LIVE TV but I feel like there's got to be a way to stop it if I want to, without being required to "start" something else.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

jhu said:


> We bought an Edge for my older parents when their former TIVO died.
> 
> We are having difficulty finding how to rewatch a program that has already gotten to the end. We will go to a program that they already watched and it will ask the "keep recording/delete" question. Even when we choose "keep", it returns to that same question each time we enter.
> 
> ...


I don't have any Hydra equipment so I'll let someone else take the top question, but for the bottom one - that's the TiVo paradigm. It's always "doing" something. You can pause the recording, but there's no true "stop" button - since "stop" on most other DVRs basically does what the Live TV button does (stops playing the recording and dumps you out to live TV).

If you had an old (Series 3 or older) tivo before, you were probably used to menus not having video in them - if you want that particular behaviour back, you can turn off the Video Window in the settings.


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

jhu said:


> We bought an Edge for my older parents when their former TIVO died.
> 
> We are having difficulty finding how to rewatch a program that has already gotten to the end. We will go to a program that they already watched and it will ask the "keep recording/delete" question. Even when we choose "keep", it returns to that same question each time we enter.
> 
> On the old TIVO, there was an option to "Resume from the Beginning" that would avoid this problem - I can't seem to find it?


I just checked on my EDGE. When I get to the end of an episode I get the keep or delete option. If I choose keep it brings me back to my Watchlist for that particular program. From there I can restart that episode (from the beginning) or choose a different episode.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jhu said:


> We bought an Edge for my older parents when their former TIVO died.
> 
> We are having difficulty finding how to rewatch a program that has already gotten to the end. We will go to a program that they already watched and it will ask the "keep recording/delete" question. Even when we choose "keep", it returns to that same question each time we enter.
> 
> ...


This may not apply as I've got an older TiVo that uses the old interface, but I think the initial issue is that you've got the preview window enable in the menus - that's why the program continues playing there when you leave it. If you disabled that then the program would automatically pause when you left it.

But the other issues is "pausing and then choosing LIVE TV". Normally if you exit a program within its last five minutes you're prompted as to whether you'd like to keep or delete it; but pausing first bypasses that prompt. (Fairly logically - if you paused it you must want to keep the program at that position; so no need to ask and definitely don't want to change your playback position after you explicitly told the TiVo, by pressing pause, to keep it where it is). 
But if that prompt had come up and you'd said 'keep' that resets your position in the program and next time you started playing it it would begin at the beginning. (If that prompt comes up and you don't wish to lose your place you can use the 8 second back key to dismiss the prompt without deleting or losing your place). If you just pressed LIVE TV directly, without pausing first, that should automatically pause the playback as it switches to Live TV; unless you're in that last 5 minutes, in which case you get the keep/delete prompt before it goes to Live TV.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

the preview window does not make a difference


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I know it actually is an easy thing, but sometimes I get lost in the menu too. So, I just keep pressing buttons and hope I don't erase something. It was easier on the last major version of their software like I had on my now broken old tivo that quit working. Sometimes it is easier to just stream it from Netflix instead. Streaming + the tivo remote is a good thing.


----------

